# Would you buy this 2010 Litespeed Archon C3 for this price?



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm looking at adding a second bike to ride. Can't have enough, right? My other bike is a 2011 Bianchi Infinito.

Anyway, I found this 2010 Litespeed Archon C3 at a discount price at Evans Cycles in the UK. Free shipping to the US. Don't know if there's a customs fee or not.

Here's the link to the bike with the price and specs:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/litespeed/archon-c3-2010-road-bike-ec024301#answers


----------

